# Colossians 1:20 "heaven"



## Eoghan (Nov 2, 2009)

This was read yesterday in church and I was puzzled why the reference to heaven? Reconciliation on earth yes but in heaven? Are we talking angels? I must be looking at this the wrong way ?


----------



## rbcbob (Nov 2, 2009)

Eoghan said:


> This was read yesterday in church and I was puzzled why the reference to heaven? Reconciliation on earth yes but in heaven? Are we talking angels? I must be looking at this the wrong way ?



It is possible that Paul is alluding to the Cosmic dimensions of Christ's redemptive work (New heavens, New earth).

Colossians 1:16-20 For by Him all things were created that are in heaven and that are on earth, visible and invisible, whether thrones or dominions or principalities or powers. All things were created through Him and for Him. And He is before all things, and in Him all things consist. And He is the head of the body, the church, who is the beginning, the firstborn from the dead, that in all things He may have the preeminence. For it pleased the Father that in Him all the fullness should dwell, and by Him to reconcile all things *τα παντα* to Himself, by Him, whether things on earth or things in heaven, having made peace through the blood of His cross.

Compare

Hebrews 2:9 But we see Jesus, who was made a little lower than the angels, for the suffering of death crowned with glory and honor, that He, by the grace of God, might taste death *υπερ παντος* for everyone.[or *for everything* if we take *υπερ παντος* as neuter rather than masculine]


----------



## Eoghan (Nov 3, 2009)

rbcbob said:


> Eoghan said:
> 
> 
> > This was read yesterday in church and I was puzzled why the reference to heaven? Reconciliation on earth yes but in heaven? Are we talking angels? I must be looking at this the wrong way ?
> ...



I was wondering about the heavenlt temple of which the earthly one was a copy?? If I am honest I was a little alarmed that it might be misconstrued to speak of a reconciliation with fallen angels . I just wanted to understand the correct application to avoid giving succour to that particular heresy!


----------

